# $300 Bluray player vs. $50 1080p upconversion player



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

As the title says, what's the difference between the $300 Bluray player's vs. the $50 1080p upconversion players? 

Doesn't the 1080p upconversion player play any DVD and make it 1080p, where the real bluray players can only play the expensive bluray disks? This doesn't make any sense to me. Can someone please explain?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The upconverted video may fit the screen,but it's not HD quality.
Blueray is HD encoded and has HD quality video.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Blueray player plays Blueray disks.  It will also play DVD's.


----------



## iworld (Nov 25, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> The Blueray player plays Blueray disks.  It will also play DVD's.


But if the upconversion plays 1080p video's, then why would I want to pay $300 for something I can pay $50 for and use my old DVD's to watch in 1080p format..?

Will the upconversion player actually play my DVD's as 1080p (display 1080 lines progressively?)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Guess it's a matter of preference.
Some people actually want the improved vidio quality
offered by high definition video such as blueray produces.
If all you want is to watch standard dvd's in wide screen
format,then get the cheaper one.
The video quality is not going to be near as good as
video from blueray

It will play it in the 1080p format but will noot improve the video.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> But if the upconversion plays 1080p video's, then why would I want to pay $300 for something I can pay $50 for and use my old DVD's to watch in 1080p format..?


To expound on leroys information -

The upconverion takes the video quality of the DVD and "enhances it" to output at 1080p. DVD is NOT natively 1080p quality and the enhancement to get the 1080p actually is never as good as getting TRUE 1080p.

I put this up to the same likeness as a PDA screen having a VGA screen but running an app that is only made for QVGA on it. (most PDAs are qvga with the exception of some devices)

What you get is 4 pixels on the VGA screen that display the per 1 pixel of information coming out. (So each 4 pixels is one shade and so on) Instead of it being a 1 to 1 true pixel representation. So its not a crisp and sharp.

Here is a simple way to see the difference. Get a blu-ray player and get a DVD of a movie and get the same movie as a blu ray with true 1080p mastering (btw there are blu ray branded disks that are not 1080p mastering and essentially its the same thing as a DVD upconversion). Watch the same scene and you will notice the difference in the crispness and quality of the display.


----------

